
MountainWest RubyConf 2009 Videos - _pius
http://mwrc2009.confreaks.com/
======
jamesbritt
There were some really good talks that weekend. The new format (more but
shorter talks) worked well.

I'd be up for an even shorter format, but most people really did a good job of
filling there 30 minutes with solid info.

